# Mon Ipod ne charge plus



## rage_33 (9 Août 2014)

Bonjour,

Mon ipod (5eme génération avec vidéo) ne prend plus la charge. Quand je le branche sur le secteur, il indique : 'Please wait. Very low battery'. Non branché, l'écran reste désespérément noir. Etonnament, il n'y a que quand je le branche dan la voiture, sur mon transmetteur FM Griffin qu'il s'allume et fonctionne normalement. Le voyant de batterie affiche alors complet ...

Je reviens du Apple store où on m'a dit qu'Apple ne réparait plus les modèles aussi anciens mais que c'était surement la batterie et que si j'étais un peu bricoleur je pourrait m'en tirer. Votre avis svp ?

Pour info, je ne suis pas hyper bricoleur pour ce genre de chose. J'ai déjà tenté le remplacement d'un bouton verrouillage sur un iphone 4, ce fut un échec, c'est un pro qui a fini le travail :rose: Mais je me dis que les appareils anciens doivent être plus accessibles aux bricoleurs dans mon genre, non ?

Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## MaitreYODA (10 Août 2014)

Salut,

L'iPod touch 5G est plus récent que le 4S (2012 vs 2011) et est également _je pense" plus compliqué à réparer soi-même. Si ça serait la batterie, ça m'étonnerait qu'il marche sur la voiture. Donc soit c'est ton charheur qui est mort, soit c'est effectivement la batterie.

Manipulations à faire:
Essayer de le charger avec un autre chargeur.
Le mettre en mode DFU
Et si c'est possible le restaurer l'iPod comme nouvel iPod.

Fais ces manips dans l'ordre et vois si ton problème se règle ou non. 

Bonne chance


----------



## rage_33 (10 Août 2014)

Merci pour ta réponse mais il y a erreur sur le modèle. Il s'agit d'un iPod dit classic et non ipod touch.
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/IPod_classic#mediaviewer/Fichier:IPod_5G_menu-2005-11-03.jpg
Je suppose que malgré cela, ta réponse reste valable ?


----------



## MaitreYODA (10 Août 2014)

Ah ok. Quand on dit iPod 5G on pense souvent au touch  
Oui ma réponse reste valable mais:
Du coup il est plus simple à réparer & on ne peut pas le mettre en mode dfu. Mais je laisse les possesseurs de ce modèle te répondre, ils te conseilleront sûrement moeux que moi.


----------



## Vanton (11 Août 2014)

Ce n'est apparemment pas le plus chiant à réparer le 5G... Les derniers, en métal, sont bien plus compliqués à ouvrir. 

iFixit fait de très bon tutoriels pour le démontage des iPod :

https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/iPod+5th+Generation+(Video)+Battery+Replacement/603

Le plus dur c'est certainement de l'ouvrir sans l'abîmer. Après le reste a l'air assez simple. 


Après, effectivement ton problème est bizarre... Pourquoi charger à un endroit mais pas à un autre ?


----------



## Vivi3383 (13 Février 2015)

Salut! 

J'ai exactement le meme probleme, un ipod qui ne recharge pas, fonctionne connecté à l'allume cigare. 

As tu trouvé une solution à ton probleme??


----------



## Locke (13 Février 2015)

Vivi3383 a dit:


> Salut!
> 
> J'ai exactement le meme probleme, un ipod qui ne recharge pas, *fonctionne connecté à l'allume cigare*.
> 
> As tu trouvé une solution à ton probleme??


Et avec un autre cordon/chargeur problème identique ?


----------



## Vanton (13 Février 2015)

C'est assez ironique... Je ne me rappelais pas avoir commenté ce sujet et j'ai acheté un iPod 5G il y a deux jours, qui a visiblement le même problème. Lors de la vente il s'est éteint direct. La vendeuse avait l'air surprise mais m'a dit ne l'avoir mis en charge que quelques minutes avant pour qu'on puisse le tester. Je l'ai pris quand même, elle n'en demandait pas grand chose.

Le soir je l'ai mis en charge, d'abord sur le port USB de mon Mac. Il affichait en continu "Please wait. Very low battery"... Je l'ai donc branché sur un chargeur d'iPhone et là oh miracle il a démarré. Mais ça a pris des heuuuures avant qu'il n'affiche "chargé". Au moins 7 ou 8h. Pendant ce temps la batterie était devenue très chaude. N'ayant jamais eu ce modèle je ne sais pas si c'est un comportement normal... Toujours est-il qu'une fois chargé je l'ai débranché. Il a tenu environ 10s avant de m'afficher batterie faible et de s'éteindre... 

Je pense changer la batterie du coup. Je vais voir.


----------



## Vivi3383 (14 Février 2015)

Oui c'est pareil, si je charge sur une prise electrique il peut fonctionner mais s'eteint des que je le deconnecte. Sur le pc je ne peux pas aller sur itunes et reste en "very low battery".
C'est arrivé du jour au lendemain, avant il tenait la semaine 
J'ai testé avec un autre cable, pas de differences.


----------



## Locke (14 Février 2015)

Vivi3383 a dit:


> fonctionne connecté à l'allume cigare


Le fonctionnement est une chose, la charge de la batterie une autre.

Alors, avec une connexion sur l'allume cigare, le chargement de la batterie se fait ou pas ?


----------



## Vivi3383 (17 Février 2015)

Non il ne se recharge pas (mais c'est ecrit qu'il est en chargement). Des que je le debranche il se deconnecte et ne se rallume que si je le rebranche a une prise. 

Desolé pour le temps de réponse, mes problemes arrivent alors que je suis en australie, connection internet pas tout les jours, et journee sans musique!! 

Peut etre qu'il a prit un choc et que ca a debranché la batterie? Si c'etait un probleme de qualité batterie ca aurait été progressif la perte d'autonomie non? 

Merci.


----------



## Locke (17 Février 2015)

Il y a de fortes chances que la batterie soit HS. Et non une batterie, en fait un accumulateur, c'est tout ou rien.


----------



## Vivi3383 (17 Février 2015)

Haha super... Et je peux faire quelque chose? :/


----------



## Locke (17 Février 2015)

Vivi3383 a dit:


> Haha super... Et je peux faire quelque chose? :/


A toi de voir en démontant ton iPod suivant un tutoriel de chez iFixit... https://www.ifixit.com/Device/iPod


----------



## Vivi3383 (17 Février 2015)

Locke a dit:


> A toi de voir en démontant ton iPod suivant un tutoriel de chez iFixit... https://www.ifixit.com/Device/iPod[/QUOTE
> Il a l'air de faloir pas mal de matos pour changer la batterie. Je vais voir ce que je peux faire..
> 
> Merci encore pour tes réponses.


----------



## Vanton (1 Mars 2015)

Perso j'ai décidé de changer la batterie. Ouvrir cet l'iPod est soi-disant facile... Mouais...  J'ai vraiment galéré... Parait qu'avec une lame de rasoir ça marche bien, mais je tiens à mes doigts. J'ai arraché un des clips en plastique en tirant un peu fort dessus... Mais bon il en reste quelque chose comme 9 autres alors ça m'inquiète pas. Me demande si mon ouverture difficile n'était pas liée au fait que les patins en caoutchouc du disque étaient littéralement collés à la coque métallique, sans doute à cause de leur âge. 

Et effectivement ma batterie avait légèrement gonflé, ce qui laisse à penser qu'elle était bien morte. Je n'ai pas pu trouver la capacité dessus, et j'ai vu sur ebay que de très nombreuses variantes existent. Il faut déjà que tu commandes en fonction de ton modèle : c'est un 30 ou un 60/80Go ? La batterie du 30 est plus petite que celle des deux autres. Moi j'ai un 30Go et j'ai trouvé des 450mAh, des 580, des 650, des 900... Pas très clair, et impossible de trouver la capacité de l'originale sur le net. J'ai choisi une 650mAh, à moins de 10€ port compris. Je ne l'ai pas encore reçue, mais je l'attends avec impatience.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (6 Mai 2015)

APPLE remplace la batterie que pour le classic de 2009 effectivement qui est super dur à ouvrir ton 5 c'est de la rigolade à côté, sur ifixit le classic 7g est noté very difficult j'ai vu les images j'ai dit c'est bon pas pour moi surtout que ce modèle a pris de la valeur j'ai pas envie de le casser j'y tiens en racheter un me couterait pas moins de 300euros, la réparation coûte jusqu'à 150euros mais le changement de batterie c'est 65euros, ils se font un bon paquet de fric car la batterie de 650mah coute 10euros....
je trouve ça pas normal que le remplacement de la batterie ne se fasse pas sur les autres modèles plus anciens, ça veut dire que c'est du matos jetable comme tous leurs nouveaux macbook pro avec écran RETINA, ram soudée .... batterie collée c'est honteux !!!!!


----------



## maena (13 Avril 2016)

Et bien j'ai le même problème avec mon iPod classic 5th 80 Go. Plus rien ne fonctionne pour le charger que ce soit sur le MPB, le dock ou l'allume-cigare de la voiture et quels que soient les cables.
J'ai déjà tenté de l'ouvrir sans succès.Faut-il investi dans l'outil d'ouverture iPod en plastique de ifixit ? 14$ quand-même, c'est abusé pour du platique.
Pour ceux qui y sont parvenus, si vous pouviez m'indiquer avec quel outil exactement, ce sera pas mal.

Merci


----------



## maena (13 Avril 2016)

Ah non c'est 2,95$ bon mais je suppose qu'il vaut mieux en avoir plusieurs parce que vu comment il est dur à ouvrir et que l'arrière c'est métal, on doit en péter quelques-uns avant d'y arriver because au jeu plastique contre métal, a priori le plastique perd toujours.


----------

